#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  invloed van balletvloer op de akoestiek

## simon vandenbussche

Ik had graag eens geweten wat de invloed is van een balletvloer op de akoestiek in onze zaal.
Een leerkracht van de lokale muziekschool is er van overtuigd dat de balletvloer heel negatief is en heel veel volume en warmte opslorpt. De vloer eronder is een gewone tegelvloer. Ik kan maar moeilijk geloven dat ook maar 1 iemand dit verschil zou horen. Naar mijn mening zijn er ook maar zelden instrumenten die het moeten hebben van hun klank die op de grond gereflecteerd word. Iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Hitvision

Een balletvloer heeft absoluut invloed op je geluid. POSITIEF wel te verstaan. Het klopt dat een balletvloer een dempende werking heeft op het geluid. Hierdoor heb je minder last van reflecties waardoor je het geluid beter kunt regelen!. Geluidsgolven die niet richting een balletvloer stralen kunnen dus niet zomaar 'opgeslurpt' worden.

Groetjes Christian.

----------

